# DAV-Bund lässt keine Journalisten zu



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe März

*DAV-Bund lässt keine Journalisten zu​*Fakt:
Auf unsere Bitte um Akkreditierung zur am 10.03. stattfindenden Hauptversammlung des DAV-Bund wurde uns vom Geschäftsführer mitgeteilt, dass die Sitzung laut Satzung nichtöffentlich wäre und auch keine Pressekonferenz vorgesehen.

Kommentar:
Auch hier also leider wieder wohl das übliche Spiel von VDSF und DAV, möglichst alles intern zu halten und die Öffentlichkeit  und Journalisten auszuschließen, um weiter intern "mauscheln" zu können.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## flor61 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: DAV-Bund lässt keine Journalisten zu*

Was können wir tun, ausser aufgeregt zu diskutieren? Wenn es so in der Satzung steht, dann ist es halt so. Aber haben wir DAV-Mitglieder eine Möglichkeit, wenn ja, welche, um neutrale Öffentlichkeit in diesem für uns so wichtigen Thema herzustellen? Können wir das einfordern, wenn ja, wie?

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: DAV-Bund lässt keine Journalisten zu*

Man kann auch laut Satzung beschliessen, Gäste oder Journalisten zuzulassen..

Das ist also nichts als das übliche mauern unserer Verbände..

Das war vor Jahren mal anders beim DAV.

Da sie jetzt unbedingt übertreten wollen zum VDSF, haben sie wohl diesbezüglich schon dessen "Gepflogenheiten" angenommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: DAV-Bund lässt keine Journalisten zu*



			
				flor61 schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir das einfordern, wenn ja, wie?



Ich denke nicht, dass man das einfordern kann.

Man kann aber einen Notizblock minehmen und in Stichworten aufschreiben, wer was gesagt hat ( sofern von Bedeutung) und hier einen Bericht veröffentlichen.


----------

